# First Flash



## timmy_650 (Sep 30, 2014)

I need to pick up my first flash. So I have a 6D, I didn't like the pop up flash on my t2i and how it looked so i never got into flash photography. But now i know i need one. I rented the canon 580 ex II bc my friend wanted me to shoot his engagements and I realized i really need one. 
The hard part is that my wife doesn't like me to buy camera stuff, so the 600 is out. I have been thinking about 430ex but I have been thinking out a third party flash. 
I want something that will help me learn but also i can just make it do all the work when i am still learning when i just want the picture to come out.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 30, 2014)

Consider the Yongnuo 600 clone, if it works like the Canon one then it is worth it for the interface and the power.

Jim


----------



## mrzero (Sep 30, 2014)

Just get the 430EXII and start learning. The most important thing you need is a tilt-swivel head so you can learn how to bounce the flash. It is small enough to pack easily but you have to have the bounce head. 

The third-party stuff is OK if you know what you're doing, but when you are just learning, you need to be able to trust that the gear isn't sabotaging you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 30, 2014)

430 ex II. Simply because it will work reliably with TTL as I've had some funky performance with third party flashs exposure being wacky. Once you understand TTL then you can move to manual flash exposure.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Consider the Yongnuo 600 clone, if it works like the Canon one then it is worth it for the interface and the power.



If. Which it probably won't considering the bad performance of their rt transmitter... and if it's actually working, it won't be cheap.



RLPhoto said:


> 430 ex II.



+1, like many here my first flash, should be rather cheap by now on ebay. The only drawbacks are that the head isn't as flexible, the power isn't great for outdoor hss & the display is tiny - but all that doesn't matter when "learning flash" with on-hotshoe bounce or an ettl cable with a bracket.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

timmy_650 said:


> The hard part is that my wife doesn't like me to buy camera stuff, so the 600 is out.



That is the first issue you need to work on. Photography is not worth stressing a relationship over. Have you asked her, in a non-confronting way, what her concerns are?

Are they reasonable concerns? If so, is there a mitigation? Can you two work out a budget.

You really can't proceed further unless you get the wife-unit onboard. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Sep 30, 2014)

You might consider trying to find something used. I got a 420EX which isn't a 430 but for my needs I don't care. I also got a cheap 270EXII used and it bounces but doesn't swivel. However it's way better than any pop up flash. Both flashes were under $100. Depends if you're big into flashes or not.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 30, 2014)

Another +1 for the 430exII. A single 600 is going to do little for you over the 430, and doesn't justify the cost difference, IMHO. As far as 3rd party options: I own a lot of Yongnuo flash equipment, are recommend them readily, but everyone should own at least 1 eTTL flash, and for eTTL get a Canon. If, down the road, you want to get into manual lighting or expand your TTL setup, then look into 3rd party options.


----------



## eli452 (Sep 30, 2014)

timmy_650 said:


> The hard part is that my wife doesn't like me to buy camera stuff, so the 600 is out. I have been thinking about


Try resolving the issue with the wife or go for the 600 clone. By far it is the easiest to use.
Best of luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd read up on lighting before buying just a single flash to use for portraits. 

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html

A Canon 90EX can be had for $50 from Amazon, and it will act as a master to control a off camera flash like the 430 EX, which works well with it as a slave. I'd recommend two flashes at a minimum. I have the 90EX and use it with my G1X MK II, 5D, and 5D MK III to control my 580 EX II.


http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Speedlite-90EX-Flash-Camera/dp/B00GFWBOFC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412094786&sr=8-1&keywords=Canon+90EX


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 30, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> timmy_650 said:
> 
> 
> > The hard part is that my wife doesn't like me to buy camera stuff, so the 600 is out.
> ...



If it's about avoiding issues in a relationship, you might not want to go for salami tactics but really calculate the "total cost of ownership".

And, to be truthful, this can be hilariously high, as it's not only the initial purchase, but software, filters, lighting equipment like diffusers and reflectors, accessories like batteries, grips and memory cards. Last not least: repairs(!). Considering this, a full-fledged (radio) multi-flash system will blow the lid of the budget in no time.


----------



## vlad (Sep 30, 2014)

My vote is for the Phottix Mitros+
Does pretty much everything Canon can, except zooming past 105mm and I think not as powerful.
Costs $100 less.
When you're ready to take it off-camera, you can do it with their triggers, and easily add in studio lights, etc.

Of course none of this future gear acquisition will happen until you and your wife are on the same page. Hopefully you guys can come to some agreement about responsible budgeting to pay for your hobbies.


----------



## timmy_650 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I think I will go with the 430ex II I will probably wait until it goes on sale at the canon refurbish sale. 
It is a lot easier to talk my wife into $200 than a $400-600. Don't worry guys I am not stupid and piss my wife off with buying camera stuff. I will just stick to piss my wife off taking picture and stopping to get the right photo.


----------



## Gary W. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey all,

You should look at the Pixel Mago speedlight. It is a great flash AND it's only $88!! Every option of any Canon flash EXCEPT the built in radio feature of the 600EX-RT.

Gary W.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2014)

Gary W. said:


> You should look at the Pixel Mago speedlight. It is a great flash AND it's only $88!! Every option of any Canon flash EXCEPT the built in radio feature of the 600EX-RT.



Great hint, thanks - it even has a 200mm reflector! I am probably going to buy this a a on-hotshoe or on-bracket flash for wildlife when I don't want my expensive Canon flashes to be worn down or damaged.

http://www.pixelhk.com/Proshow.aspx?id=292
http://flashhavoc.com/pixel-mago-flash-review/


----------



## Besisika (Oct 1, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> timmy_650 said:
> 
> 
> > The hard part is that my wife doesn't like me to buy camera stuff, so the 600 is out.
> ...


Good luck indeed!
Photography is not cheap, it is time consuming, takes your attention away from some important stuff/people.
It is worth getting her on your boat, could become a great model, then you can buy great stuff.


----------

